# How long from home study to approval panel?



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Me and my DH have started the adoption process and we are currently awaiting to be assigned an adoption worker and go a preparation course.  I have spoken to one of the adoption co-ordinators and I have been told they want to schedule our home study/preparation course to start at the end of June.  How does the whole process then take to get to adoption panel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi redpepper

It all depends on a few things and each LA will vary I guess. The first time round, we started the home study in the August, and we went to panel in February. The home study was finished well before Christmas of that year, but we had to wait for a free spot on panel.
The second time, we start our home study in June and were at panel in November (HS is always shorter the 2nd time round).

Our first time, we had 11 home study visits altogether. Usually your sw can predict half way through home study, when he/she is likely to have completed home study with you, and got the report ready (form f), and can book in advance a date on panel. Where we are, panel is held once a month and is usually 2 months booked up in advance.

You are best to ask your sw. They'll be able to give you a rough guide.

All the best


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi hun

Here is a rundown of my own journey from start to now-

I went with a LA (40miles from us)and yes it may seem like there are big gaps between things however here is a run down of how it went for us
Early Dec 06-email to LA/phone call from them/ form filling
Late Jan 07- Screen visit/interview
mid Feb 07 -prep course (should have been April however someone dropped out)
End March 07 - post prep feed back meeting
Mid april 07- Start of HS and medicals
Mid/end July-moved house (our LA knew this due to regernation in our area)
early/mid sept 07 approval panel
Early March 08- advised of being matched to children(25weeks to the day after approval panel)
End march 08-Matching panel (we agreed witht he match)
Mid april 08- Started intros
End April 08- Children moved in


Good luck

xxx


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry to barge in on this thread..

M J why did you not choose your local LA...and where the problems with doing that ?

We are about to start down the adoption route, but just taking some time out at the minute before doing that, and our local LA is only
very small, so can we choose a larger LA

Also, what exactly does the home study involve...

Netty


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

squeaky_pink said:


> Sorry to barge in on this thread..
> 
> M J why did you not choose your local LA...and where the problems with doing that ?
> 
> ...


Hi SP

We contacted alot of LA/VA's over the time of choosing and one big thing is your local LA only has children from the local area and children need to be placed out of area so even though they could approve us they wouldnt place any of "their " children with us due to location and they would put us on the nat register, by going out of area to our LA we had a better chance of getting some of "their" children as our location went in our favour as we are far enough away from their "catchment" (as in the types of areas they remove children from)

hope this makes sense

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

from putting in our official application in until panel was 8 months 2 weeks 6 days   yes i counted every one

for us home study started sept, prep october, panel april  

now we wait for our babies   

hope it is quick for you too.......

ritz


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi

We have our date for Panel in August and started the homestudy in April so not that long for us really.

Nefe
xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi we started in April and she has talked about us going to panel in Sept


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

daisyboo said:


> Hi we started in April and she has talked about us going to panel in Sept


That would be the same as us! and now look where we are! our children have been home for over 3weeks now! and life couldnt be better! even when they have a strop!

xx


----------

